
The Doomsday Clock is the closest it’s been to midnight since 1960 - artsandsci
http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/26/14397862/worlds-doomsday-clock-moved-30-seconds-president-trump
======
grzm
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13493396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13493396)

